# Is this a new store in Springfield, MO. ???



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I found a store, new to me, in Springfield. It is on South Campbell across from Wal-Mart. The name is " Just In Case ". There is a lot of things they don't have but they do have a good bit of stuff.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Great idea


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

It's been there about 8 months. Little bitty store, mainly gear and freeze dried food. Good idea, but they stopped way short of being a true preppers store.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I did not get to stop but was headed north on 13 hwy from Springfield and saw a place on the east side of the road near Bolivar Mo that looked like a prepper store. I do not recall the name but it made me think of that type of merchandise .


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Seems that I remember it being over in Republic?
Lots of little oddball bulk prepper wanna be stores seem to be showing up.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

The best bulk food store we've found in the Spfld area is Shetlers in Norwood, and Cabool. That's where we buy 50# bags of wheat flour, wheat berries, all kinds of beans and both white and brown rice. In the Fall we always buy their 40# boxes of apples for about $19. Seems like some of their inventory is "buy it while it's here", but we've bought 10# bags of pre-cooked chicken breast chunks for our home made dog food. The one in Cabool is quite a bit bigger than Norwood, and worth the extra drive. I want to say they're an Amish store, but I'm not certain.


----------

